# First night picture



## verticalization (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey everyone, i'm looking for some C&C on one of the first actual night photos i've taken.  I've only really shot the moon before, so this was a little tricky.

this was shot 20 seconds, at F/11, iso 100, with the self timer.  Added white balance also, but that was all the editing.

Any suggestions/tips/criticism  is welcome


----------



## dcclark (Apr 24, 2009)

Pretty nice. Nice curve right through the middle. It looks like perhaps your focus was a bit off -- the bridge looks blurry to me (the supports in the water, for example).


----------



## Rich-D (Apr 24, 2009)

It's a nice shot.  Personally I would crop off the top of the picture (above the bridge) and crop in a bit on the bridge and main roadway.


----------



## photograham (Apr 24, 2009)

Very lovely view


----------



## verticalization (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for the comments.. I think i'm going to have to just go back to the same spot and try again.  I was really hoping to get some more traffic on each side, hopefully it will be busier next time.


----------

